# FMC Wayne Chipper Clutch Problem



## Volk (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a FMC Wayne 16" 8 cylinder 318 drum chipper, the problem I have is the engine stalls when I engage the clutch.. I engage the clutch very slowly.. not sure of the RPM but engine is at max. throttle and seems to be more than enough RPM's sometimes it will engage but the engine is just about to stall. I recently purchased this chipper so not sure if this problem has been present for sometime. Thank you all for any help!!:msp_confused:


----------



## ArborquipSP (Dec 16, 2011)

So your engaging the clutch at max engine throttle?

It should only go in at idle on any style of clutch. Sounds like you have a fuel issue or ignition problem does this engine even have a governor on it to keep it at a set rpm?

Scott


----------



## Volk (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info.. I installed a new fuel pump... maybe you are correct it may not be enough fuel..
The chipper does have a govener. If you engage the clutch at low RPM or idle is stalls right away.. Does anyone think it may be a clutch problem???


----------



## ArborquipSP (Dec 16, 2011)

Can you spin the drum over freely by hand when the engine is not running? 

If you can than the clutch is probable fine. These engines only produce low horsepower numbers at idle so you should be letting the clutch out slowly and get the drum spinning at idle. My guess is the engine cant react to the load being applied and stalls out. It could be a dirty carb or misadjusted. 

Next question is how long has it been sitting and not been started?


----------



## Volk (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello, thanks for your help! And yes the drum turns over freely when the clutch is disengaged... not sure how long the chipper has been sitting as I just purchased it. When I bought it about a month ago it did not seen to have this problem. The problem is like dumping the clutch on a standard shift.
Carb. is a rebuilt and engine seems to run fine.. I need to get this thing working ASAP as work is pilling up!


----------



## ArborquipSP (Dec 16, 2011)

Well if you are engaging the clutch slowly then it has to be a engine related issue. The clutch itself wont stall the engine the only thing that would do that is the load you are applying or the engine not responding to the load as fast as it should. The clutch should not be engaged above 1000 Rpms. If this engine has a governor on it the carb throttle shaft should move when the load is applied to the engine causing more fuel and air to be added to the engine causing it to try to keep that RPM you have it at. It will bog down some but should not stall out easily. 

Things to check:
Fuel pick up tube in tank.
Fuel lines and filter.
Fuel pump (dont rule this out because you just changed it) it may be bad or what ever drives it may not be working good.
Carb and governor adjustments.
Ignition timing and spark plugs. 
Compression test or leak down test.

After that I am out of ideas.


----------



## Volk (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you!! Is it possible that the clutch is not engaging properly? When engaging the clutch there is very little control as it goes into position.. I engage it as slowly as possible. Maybe a bad governor?
Tomorrow I will go through your list and see what I can find out. After a few days I will report my findings..


----------



## ArborquipSP (Dec 16, 2011)

what model clutch do you have?

Any pictures?


----------



## Volk (Dec 16, 2011)

Not sure what type of clutch.. see attached.


----------



## ArborquipSP (Dec 16, 2011)

I have no idea what clutch you have either. a closer picture of the clutch itself would help. I am not a FMC expert I just work at a Bandit chipper dealer.


----------



## Volk (Dec 16, 2011)

Here are some photos I just took.. I will look in the AM for more info..


----------



## BDChainsaw (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm no expert either but I can tell you dumping the clutch is a bad idea. Depending on your unit the drum can weigh around 1000 pounds that's alot to shock load on a belt. I let my engine warm up then "feather" the clutch in like starting up a hill from a stop in an old grain truck. Check your bearings you could have a major problem resulting in a binding effect or metal to metal contact that is causing your stahl. But I agree that it doesn't sound like the clutch is where your problem is. Something is acting like a brake and stalling you out as you engage the clutch.


----------



## Volk (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for your input! However I am not able to ease or feather the clutch, the clutch lever snaps into position and then stalls the engine.. The drum turns freely be hand and is not bound up.


----------



## BDChainsaw (Dec 20, 2011)

That's not even close to right. Something is gone broke or missing on your clutch mechanism. Unless you have a torque converter modle like an automatic transmission .. there has to be a way to ease the drum into motion. The clutch is not supposed to get dumped on these things. The governor is to keep rpm steady under load. Not keep it from stalling when you dump the clutch.


----------



## Volk (Dec 21, 2011)

Took the clutch apart and all looked good.... gave the engine a complete tuneup and still same problem.. I give up!!I have no idea what the problem is, have other friends in the tree service and know one has any idea what the problem is.. very strange. attached is a photo of the clutch engagement mechanism.


----------



## ArborquipSP (Dec 21, 2011)

There is nothing in the clutch to make it quickly engage except the springs in the pressure plate. That spring force is what you need to fight to slowly engage the clutch. If it engages to fast and stalls the engine it sounds like the handle is being let out faster than it needs to be or your engine is not running good enough. 

How slow can you let the handle out? is all the external linkage loose and wobbly or something? 

Scott


----------



## BDChainsaw (Dec 21, 2011)

In your previous two pictures I see a rubber boot for a clutch fork like in a truck. That's where my unit has a leaver to engage the clutch. On the other side of yours is a tube or shaft what is that for? On my unit I hold the leaver back as I monitor the throttle by hand when everything synchronizes I fully release the leaver. I'm not sure. How the devise in you new picture works but it looks like some tractors pto clutchs I've worked on sort of camlocks in place. How does the actual clutch look? Perhaps it is warn to the point the device in the new picture doesn't function properly? Wish I was there to see it first hand. Big Dodge fan having a Mopar wood chipper would be SWEET!


----------



## Dillon (Dec 21, 2011)

i have the same chipper. the clutch does snap when u let its out. when it snaps in u have to push down on it without snapping it back out and let it out slow to keep the engine from stalling.


----------



## Volk (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello Scott, thanks again for your help! You are correct this is nothing other than the clutch pressure plate springs that make it engage quickly. Scott, I engage the clutch lever as slowly as possible.. this is only on linkage and that is the one where the handle connects to the clutch engagement shaft.. as seen in the photo. I pulled the clutch and pressure plate out yesterday and they or both in very good shape, however there is some slop in the clutch engagement control lever where it connects to the linkage.


----------



## Volk (Dec 21, 2011)

Dillon, I think you may have the answer!! This chipper is new to me and it appears that the way I have been engaging the clutch may have been the [email protected]! I will try this procedure tomorrow AM and reply back! Thanks again to all for help with this problem!


----------



## BDChainsaw (Dec 21, 2011)

After closer examination of the new picture I see the shaft rolls in the housing there by moving the through out bearing forward to disengaging the clutch. Is there a adjuster on this mechanism? It seems to me that is where you should be looking. What I'm gathering from you is motor starts runs clutch engagement is uncontrollable and slams engage stalls motor. You don't have a torque converter modle. So you've got three possible situations. 1 linkage is sloppy and doesn't give you control. 2 clutch mechanism is out of adjustment and not functioning properly. 3 actual clutch is is warn to point that affects clutch mechanism operation. Your really close to fixing it. Pulling the clutch and fly wheel inspecting all components would eliminate that possibility and your right there anyhow.


----------



## Volk (Dec 22, 2011)

Engaged cluch as Dillon suggested still no go... as soon as the clutch snaps into position you do not have enought time to react an engine stalls immediately. Complete clutch assembly in excelent condition, clutch shows only normal wear.... brought to NAPA and they agreed that clutch and pressure plate were in good condtion and did not need replacment. Clutch engagment assembly works very smooth and is in excelent working condition with no broken or worn parts.
I have been working on various type of machinery for over 30 years and have never seen any thing so strange as this!! I wouild sell the chipper but can not afford the loss I would take selling a non working chipper.
What I need here is person who has worked on these FMC Wayne chippers back in the day.. or some one living in New England that has this model chipper so I can find out what the heck is going one with this chipper!!!
Thanks to all in advance!


----------



## Volk (Dec 22, 2011)

*FMC Wayne Chipper Problem Solved!*

Followed Dillon's clutch engagement procedure with the engine OFF.. and I am able to get chipper to rotate drum without stalling the engine, by following Dillon's procedure I can now slowly engage the clutch, once the engine has been started. Thanks again to all for your help!!!


----------



## monkey (Sep 30, 2012)

Volk said:


> Hello, thanks for your help! And yes the drum turns over freely when the clutch is disengaged... not sure how long the chipper has been sitting as I just purchased it. When I bought it about a month ago it did not seen to have this problem. The problem is like dumping the clutch on a standard shift.
> Carb. is a rebuilt and engine seems to run fine.. I need to get this thing working ASAP as work is pilling up!



I have What appears to be a wayne trailer and 318 v8 power unit and an aspluhnd 12 drum chipper. It has been modded over the years. I bought it cheap. I had the same clutch problem. I crawled under the unit and looked at the clutch. There was a cotter pin and washer missing from one of the arms that pushes on the throw out bearing. I replaced the missing pieces. I greased the zerts. I sprayed oil on the throwout bearing. After the clutch handle snaps into gear I can now feather the clutch until the drum is spinning at operating speed.


----------

